# Cheer up everybody: The pulse returns



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

And it was a gorgeous man that did it for me. Woo doggy, he is good looking however:

married with children
a leetle young

But that's okay, cause today I know I got a PULSE and the mojo is starting to hum.

Tra la la


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Hooray! A sign of healing!!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Sparkles422 said:


> And it was a gorgeous man that did it for me. Woo doggy, he is good looking however:
> 
> married with children
> a leetle young
> ...


It's a fantastic feeling isn't it! I am six months down the track with the same person.. I'm in a relationship!
A tip or two.
1. Let your kids know ahead of time that your new lurver is popping over. Don't ask them. Just let them know.

2. Be careful with your feelings. You don't want to go and dump too many on the poor man all at once. Your probably a bit much

3. Errrm. Watch your back, hips. Ya know what I'm saying. You may FEEL 20. Your body is in for a shock!


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

Sparkles422 said:


> But that's okay, cause today I know I got a PULSE and the mojo is starting to hum.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh I'm not dating or anything.
It was just the first time someone caught my eye. Innocent.

It was the first spark of life coming back. That's all I meant.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Sparkles422 said:


> And it was a gorgeous man that did it for me. Woo doggy, he is good looking however:
> 
> married with children
> a leetle young
> ...


I think i misread this quote as Dirty the first time I read it....


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Please after what my ex taught me about lying, cheating and loss of principles; no way am I looking other than with admiration , absolutely innocent. 

I guess I worded it poorly.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

The same thing happened to me the other day, totally innocent but what a game changer!

I joined a band and even did a few sit-up's:rofl:


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

ing: Watch your back, hips LOL! I should be so lucky. No-one, I mean no-one has arrived in my life. But I wasn't ready, I'm getting there though.

Good for you ing. You got your mojo back.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Sparkles422 said:


> And it was a gorgeous man that did it for me. Woo doggy, he is good looking however:
> 
> married with children
> a leetle young
> ...


Shame, the good ones are always taken! 

But it's nice to feel "those feelings again". But you don't want to be the "other woman". 

But fantasies are always a good thing.


----------

